
Strava fitness tracker reveals military base - ksajadi
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-42853072
======
baxtr
This was already discussed yesterday

~~~
mici
Here is the post from yesterday if someone (like me) missed it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16249955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16249955)

------
Smushman
tl;dr Fitness trackers on us military personnel, CIA, and similar operatives
have left trails on the world map where they run. Sometimes, these is in
locations that the military would not want disclosed.

OPSEC (Operational Security) should have included training personnel that
fitness trackers are not to be worn when on location in secured areas, or some
other solution that meets the same goal.

~~~
sitkack
People under clearance should only use government supplied devices and
software. This is a really embarrassing mistake, it shows a pretty poor lack
of security culture. It puts installations and people at risk. I can think of
many other scenarios that I will not enumerate, Strava should have absolutely
not released this. And if they were to release it, they should have consulted
some data privacy experts in how to better scrub the data.

------
JustSomeNobody
But, the cloud!

People are so used to giving up their data, even the ones who know better are
complacent.

